# A New Gun Forum !!!



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I don't want anyone to quit this Forum. I think it is a great Forum and well moderated. We are starting out a new forum at http://www.rugerforum.net and would like to invite anyone that like to post and read a lot, to visit and take a look at it. I know some people, as well as myself, belong and post on several different Forums. Any support that anyone could give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks P97


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey P97 I'll be over in a bit. Baldy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I signed up but still haven't gotten the response e-mail since last night.

I see U mentioned us there too - thanks. Only U put the wrong address. We are .net and not .com


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I signed up but still haven't gotten the response e-mail since last night.
> 
> I see U mentioned us there too - thanks. Only U put the wrong address. We are .net and not .com


I'll check on your signup and change your address to .net Sorry, and thank you for signing up on our forum. Hope we can make it as great as yours. You have a bunch of wounderful members.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I signed up but still haven't gotten the response e-mail since last night.
> 
> I see U mentioned us there too - thanks. Only U put the wrong address. We are .net and not .com


The .com has been changed to .net. We have been having hosting issues, but have got them solved. If you still haven't gotten a respose e-mail you might have to register again. I looked and you aren't listed in the member list. Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Guess I will have to re-register - still never got one...


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Guess I will have to re-register - still never got one...


Should have one now. You are in the member list. If you have trouble connecting please let me know. Thanks


----------



## bisley45 (May 9, 2006)

singed up but no email watup


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I gues s there must be some software issue if many people are not getting that e-mail...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

P97 said:


> I'll check on your signup and change your address to .net Sorry, and thank you for signing up on our forum. Hope we can make it as great as yours. You have a bunch of *wounderful *members.


I don't know about being wounderful, but I signed up anyway. If the email ever shows up I'll see you there. :mrgreen:


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

We have activated all pending e-mails. If you have a problem loging in as a member, please me know. Thanks Hope you enjoy the other forum.


----------



## TopDog (Sep 2, 2006)

I just registered and it works except I cant get a avatar to show... :smt022

Ah I see said the blind man! The avatars are the rank you earn by posting.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

TopDog said:


> I just registered and it works except I cant get a avatar to show... :smt022
> 
> Ah I see said the blind man! The avatars are the rank you earn by posting.


Thanks for joining. Sorry about the avatar. Right now trying to encourage postiing by using rank since it is new. Might do something different later.


----------



## TopDog (Sep 2, 2006)

P97 said:


> Thanks for joining. Sorry about the avatar. Right now trying to encourage postiing by using rank since it is new. Might do something different later.


Now worries, that's a good idea. I like the site.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

TopDog said:


> I just registered and it works except I cant get a avatar to show... :smt022
> 
> Ah I see said the blind man! The avatars are the rank you earn by posting.





P97 said:


> Thanks for joining. Sorry about the avatar. Right now trying to encourage postiing by using rank since it is new. Might do something different later.





TopDog said:


> Now worries, that's a good idea. I like the site.


ummm...guys... could we keep this kind of stuff on the official rugerforum.net forum... 

Thanks guys...  oh, and welcome "Topdog" , nice to have ya' around.


----------



## Shooters49 (Jul 6, 2006)

I tryed to register in the new forum .. But it says that my User name or password is incorrect .. I cant log in. Need help ..


----------



## TopDog (Sep 2, 2006)

js said:


> ummm...guys... could we keep this kind of stuff on the official rugerforum.net forum...
> 
> Thanks guys...  oh, and welcome "Topdog" , nice to have ya' around.


Sorry about that, will do.


----------



## sixshooter_45 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, I tried to join by hitting the accept button but nothing happens.

I also e-mailed them twice with no response, so much for that forum!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I guess they have a reoccurring problem with their e-mail registration or something.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I guess they have a reoccurring problem with their e-mail registration or something.


Seems Glocktalk does too...It's been three weeks and I still can't post there, and no one answers my e-mail.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some ISPs have a spamfiltering service that you have no control over - sometimes these types of e-mails get blocked.

Verizon just settled a class action lawsuit because people had real e-mails blocked by the spam blockers....


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> ummm...guys... could we keep this kind of stuff on the official rugerforum.net forum...
> 
> Thanks guys...  oh, and welcome "Topdog" , nice to have ya' around.


Sorry, Js. You have been very generous to let us advert. on your Forum. I really enjoy this forum and check it every day.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

sixshooter_45 said:


> Well, I tried to join by hitting the accept button but nothing happens.
> 
> I also e-mailed them twice with no response, so much for that forum!


You have a PM


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I started one for Taurus folks but seeing how few we are, I didn't bother to promote it.


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Got the link for Ruger forum and just signed up..... just wished we could post our own avtars or did I miss something over there. I'm also registered at a Taurus forum but its so slow over there that well I think hells gonna freeze over before we get alot of excitement over there.


----------

